
Top remote-first tech products for the remote working community - hrishikesh1990
https://remote.tools
======
hrishikesh1990
Hey everyone!

I strongly believe remote working is the future of work. I have been working
as a remote co-founder for over a year now and have tackled multiple issues
along the way. One of the biggest hurdles was to find the right combination of
tools to help me work effectively. I was surprised how there was not a single
resource which conclusively recommends top products for specific use-cases.
Hence, I decided to take it upon myself and built remote.tools.

Would really love to hear your feedback on the product. Shout out if you like
remote.tools :)

------
vrn_op10
Remote.tools has a great collection of tools and a couple of real lesser-known
gems. Shout out to @hrishikesh1990!

------
adinat
An entire curated list of useful tech tools for the remote community!

------
reshma123
Go-to solution for remote workers indeed!

------
meenakshi_vs
Useful tools for the remote community.

------
sanju5678
Great collection of useful tools!

------
nidhimg
Great set of tools :)

